# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Wintervoeten

## ekmrah

De kou is er weer en nu heb ik weer rode voeten die erg jeuken,als het heel erg is krijg ik er open plekken aan die gaan bloeden. Wie heeft goede raad

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ekmrah,

Neem eens een kijkje in dit artikel: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=...ertenen+handen

Hier staat wat informatie over deze aandoening!

Hopelijk heb je er iets aan!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## John_Swain

Gewoon heel simpel ervan af blijven!
ik heb er ook last van, kapot ga je als je jeuk hebt.
en wat een genot als je kan krabben, maar ja...
je huid vind het minder leuk.
voor de rest gewoon uierzalfjes gebruiken zonnebrand olie wil ook helpen.
zolang het maar een vettige zalf is...

----------

